# ATITool 0.26 Release Discussion



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2006)

http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/436


----------



## Spacehead (Dec 8, 2006)

"All NVIDIA and ATI cards except for Radeon X1950 Pro are supported in this release."
So when and how are X1950 Pros supported?

Sorry, but I am bit disappointed.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2006)

i will order an x1950 pro after the weekend


----------



## Spacehead (Dec 8, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> i will order an x1950 pro after the weekend


OK, I updated to this version nevertheless. BTW, in beta discussion I thought that "Scan for Artifacts" should use more complex shader algorithms, because 3DMark06 crashes at GPU clocks where no artifacts have been detected for 8 hours i.e. maximum temps are acquired.


----------



## unsmart (Dec 8, 2006)

Has adjusting voltage on the x1900gt rev.2s been enabled? I'm thinking about the hard mod if not but it seems to be very hit and miss with most getting a black screen.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for starting this thread...

A X1950XT should be arriving on my doorstep today . I see it says the windows services don't need to be disabled... I was speicifcally wondering if ver 26 allows automatic 2D/3D detection and voltage/clock adjustment, and how hard it is to do.  If there are threads that talk about this, apologies, I've poked around but haven't been able to find any specific posts.

Haven't messed with ATITool with anythign other than a X850Xt and X800GTO recently - ver 25


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2006)

install your drivers, leave the registry settings at its default, install atitool, with the defaults of atitool 0.26 it should work


----------



## GLD (Dec 8, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> i will order an x1950 pro after the weekend



After you purchase and test with the X1950Pro, do you think you will be wanting to sell it? I want a X1950Pro real bad, but fell victim to a deal for a 7900GS instead.


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 8, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> install your drivers, leave the registry settings at its default, install atitool, with the defaults of atitool 0.26 it should work



Cool - this is on a fresh XP install.  ATITool 26 will be the first app I install (other than Cat 6.11).  Looking forward to taking it for a spin... just hoping I don't have to end up writing a "how to" guide, like the ones done for ver 25.  

The whole 2D/3D mode switching thing was/is a rats nest.


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 8, 2006)

Buy the AGP ver so we can finally see a review on one . I have looked all over the net and have yet to find a website with a review on one.:shadedshu


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2006)

nah .. agp is just too old .. maybe i can ask some board partner for one


----------



## TUngsten (Dec 8, 2006)

I'll bench that for you!


----------



## r350 (Dec 8, 2006)

I am receiving Pixel faults in my 2D profil with my X1900XTX. The profil runs at 300/300 Mhz and 1.100v for GPU.

Any idea whats running wrong? Here one example; you can see the blue dot in the screenshot below:







The new 0.26 didn't fixed that problem.
Sprichst du eigentlich auch deutsch W1zzard, oder wohnst du nur in Deutschland?


----------



## zcubed (Dec 8, 2006)

*simply brilliant*

W1zzard u r amazing! i was wondering when there would finally be a new final release. 0.24 had been the official non-beta version for over a year lol. im gonna give it a try later on on my 7800gs AGP. see how it goes. thanks for all ur hard work.


----------



## rawd (Dec 8, 2006)

Why is x1950 Pro not supported? grr


----------



## unsmart (Dec 8, 2006)

I don't mean to keep bugging the room. But I can't run atitools on my x1900gt rev2 right now cuz I have not got my ram yet and I can't fit it in the system I'm on now. I would really like to know if I have to hard mod[ if anyone has done this I have a thread in the graphics card section please post your results] the card before I put it all together. 
 I've used atitools for years now so thanks for the good work wizzard


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 8, 2006)

at this time voltage settings for x1900 gt rev. 2 are not included .. anybody who has one of these cards contact me on icq, aim, msn


----------



## unsmart (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks wizzard I thought that would be the answer.
 it may be some time before i get my system up and running but what do you need off the card ? I maybe able to pull some info form it for you.  
  It seems like no one is able to crack the new digital voltage regulators yet on the x1950pro/ x1900gts. I hope someone can mod the bios or something. the hard mod seems less then safe but a 50mh Oc will have me smashing it after a week.


----------



## Gabkicks (Dec 9, 2006)

when i oc memory on my x800gto, it doesnt stop when artifacts show up... it keeps clocking higher and higher untill i stop it manually.

and for the gpu, it stops going higher when artifacts show up, but it doesnt say there is an error.


----------



## Marioace (Dec 9, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> at this time voltage settings for x1900 gt rev. 2 are not included .. anybody who has one of these cards contact me on icq, aim, msn



i have one of these but not rev 2 

btw i can test for ya with the X1950Pro


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Dec 9, 2006)

I got green screen when using 2D/3D application switching with v0.26 when I enable "enable finer clock step granularity".  Switching several times between 2D/3D profile, and suddenly the mem drop from standard 405MHz to ~104MHz and crash again to green screen.

With the v0.25 beta16pre8 it didn't happen (green screen).  But, when I check the core and mem, it is looks like it ignoring the "enable finer clock....".  It is below my core set clock.  Memory is ok.

The NVidia screen still appear on my ATI card.  Oh well, I am used to it anyway.

Regards,
Arto.

NB: I check again v0.25beta16pre8, and actually if I enable "enable finer clock step granularity", it doesn't set correctly when 2D/3D switching.  I can set 3D clock and run 3D application without problem, but not when using 2D/3D auto switching.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 9, 2006)

Is this version any different then 25.14?  Can I use my same profiles?  Finding those voltages and OCs was a pain.  That's why I am asking.
x1900xtx is the card.  What I am asking is:
Can I install this version and just run a game like before with .14s?


----------



## Raovac (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks for the great work Wiz   
Is there plans on getting the "Voltage Regulator Temps" and "GPU Current Draw" redouts working for the X1950 XTX?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 9, 2006)

artosoft: the finer granularity checkbox is supposed to be disabled, dont check it, there seems to be a bug with it
eastcoasthandle: you can use the same profiles
raovac: yep


----------



## pcforce (Dec 9, 2006)

On Windows Vista RTM x86 it keeps failing. No clocks detected, no clocks can be set and no temp sensor readings  


Board is ASUS 6600 128MB PCI-E with my own moded bios


----------



## francis511 (Dec 9, 2006)

what happened here ?


----------



## r350 (Dec 9, 2006)

Any idea about my problem? Or I am the only one with it?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 9, 2006)

francis511 said:


> what happened here ?



atitool is wrong, rivatuner is right (always)


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 9, 2006)

I installed ATITool 0.26 yesterday and when I was playing BF 2142 I noticed that my keyboard input would sometime be lagging, even though my ping was always under 30 and the mouse response was fine. I assumed it was the server and just gave up for the night, but today when I was playing it kept happening again. The only new software was ATITool, so I tried rolling back to 0.24 and it hasn't happened since.

I'm not 100% sure it was ATITool but I suspect it could be linked to it - are there any new settings that could affect keyboard input W1zz? It's a wireless USB and never had any problems before, and it seems fine again now. I didn't notice any lag when I was typing normally but I might be wrong.


----------



## _33 (Dec 10, 2006)

ATITool 0.26 loads and crashes as soon as it does, right from the boot up of my system and windows logon.  This is right after the update from 0.25 15 or 16 to 0.26.

Any hint on the potential problem?  Is there a compatibility issue between the two ATITool that I should be aware of?

I put back the 0.25 16 and that one works.  Could there be an issue between log files and presets between those two?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 10, 2006)

yeah maybe try clearing your log files and settings


----------



## spinynorman (Dec 10, 2006)

I had a similar problem with 0.26. Previous versions all worked fine on my X850XT either using 3D detection or a hotkey to load an oc profile. Now it crashes on Windows x64 boot, runs ok if loaded manually and crashes if 3D detection enabled or hotkeys used. Deleting the logfile and .ini file didn't help.

One option I checked for the first time with 0.26 is 'do not change PWM base frequency', now unchecked.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 10, 2006)

I downloaded the latest, Version .26.

I was using pre8 just before this and it worked perfectly fine, i switched to .26 just to keep updated.

Using .26, first time using it, it told me that I had the ati services disable, which i did not.
Im using Windows XP pro x64, W1zz you sure you made this version fully workable with x64? that could be the reason it was telling me the ati services were disabled.
also using .26 I am able to change the clock speeds, yet I get random vpu recovers in my games.

So, i decided to revert back to .25 pre8, now I keep on getting random vpu recovers just like .26 in my games.

vpu recovers (or at least thats what I think it does, basically everything freezes, screen turns black for like 10 seconds then it comes back and my clock speeds are completely reset)

Each time I installed or reinstall I did an uninstall of the previous version, so when i wanted to install .26 , i completely uninstall pre8 first.

Also, I always clear my logs, so thats not the reason either.

Any info about this would be great.

Thanks


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 10, 2006)

_33 said:


> ATITool 0.26 loads and crashes as soon as it does, right from the boot up of my system and windows logon.  This is right after the update from 0.25 15 or 16 to 0.26.
> 
> Any hint on the potential problem?  Is there a compatibility issue between the two ATITool that I should be aware of?
> 
> I put back the 0.25 16 and that one works.  Could there be an issue between log files and presets between those two?


I use to have that problem and needed to clean my registry of old versions a while back.  I suggest using either Tuneup Utilities 2006 or Registry Mechanic


----------



## danstar25 (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Mr. Wizzard, no problems here using my x1900xtx.


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 10, 2006)

How important is it to delete the old Tool files?


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Dec 10, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> artosoft: the finer granularity checkbox is supposed to be disabled, dont check it, there seems to be a bug with it


Ok.  With finer granularity disabled, max I can get is 567/468.  Anyway, using the manual oc to 572.40/470.57 (when finer granularity enabled) using ATITool v0.25 beta16pre8 doesn't give me improvement in 3dmark06 than 567/468.

Thanks W1zzard.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## 21t (Dec 10, 2006)

I had a  problem with 0.26. Previous versions 0.25b14 worked fine on my Mobility X700，  detect the default GPU/MEM clock 358/330，the 0.26 detect the default GPU/MEM clock 48/48，why？




Thanks W1zzard.


----------



## 2003CRF450GUY (Dec 10, 2006)

*.26 is working perfectly YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

I just got the new ati tool .26 and FINALY it's working perfectly for me. The last ATI Tool I tried wich was .25 would hang every time I moved the sliders, and yet I had the hot key poller disabled. So this time before I installed the new ATI Tool I used registry mechanic and left all ATI processes alone, I then installed ATI Tool .26 did a quick restart and BLAM works perfect, its remember my clocks and is perfectly stable, im now at 722 core and 792 mem with my x1900xt. Thanks W1zzard, I’m loven this new found speed, you really are a wizard.


----------



## oxolotl (Dec 10, 2006)

Don't know if i'm being really dumb with this, but i have a strange problem...

I can set all my clocks fine, load up the profile. If i do show 3d view i will get some frame rates around 200 fps. If i then do scan for artifacts this will roughly double the fps.

Now if i run 3dmark06, i load up the first graphics test and at the very start it fluctuates around 21-23 fps.

Now, i exit the test and load it up again...now i have 31-33 fps....which is where i get my better 3dmark06 scores. Am i doing something wrong here? Shouldn't it be at the fastest when i first load a 3d app, rather than the next time i do it?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 10, 2006)

i need someone for x1900 gt software voltage control research:

- be able to measure vcore while card is running (= solder to 2 points on the card)
- have a dmm voltmeter

contact me on instant messenger


----------



## sampofin (Dec 10, 2006)

*maybe support for logitech G 15 keyboard lcd screen?*

maybe support for logitech G 15 keyboard lcd screen to atitool or systool?


----------



## semjonov (Dec 11, 2006)

"I installed ATITool 0.26 yesterday and when I was playing BF 2142 I noticed that my keyboard input would sometime be lagging, even though my ping was always under 30 and the mouse response was fine. I assumed it was the server and just gave up for the night, but today when I was playing it kept happening again. The only new software was ATITool, so I tried rolling back to 0.24 and it hasn't happened since.

I'm not 100% sure it was ATITool but I suspect it could be linked to it - are there any new settings that could affect keyboard input W1zz? It's a wireless USB and never had any problems before, and it seems fine again now. I didn't notice any lag when I was typing normally but I might be wrong."

I assume you are using fan overide "Dynamic based on gpu temperature", try to disable it, it will probably solve your problem


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 11, 2006)

I had the same problem with the last release,...disable the temp.monitor and I bet it will fix the lag.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Dec 11, 2006)

sampofin said:


> maybe support for logitech G 15 keyboard lcd screen to atitool or systool?


There is something similar, but not for Logitech G15 keyboard:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=20901

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 11, 2006)

bad news .. no vcore changes possible on x1900 gt rev.2 because ati put lm63 on the card instead of lm64 .. lm63 can not control the volterra vreg 

but it seems that memory voltage changes are possible

no software voltage controls on x1900 gt rev.2 .. i will try to talk to someone at ati about this, it makes absolutely no sense to have software controllers there that are not used


----------



## L|NK|N (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey Wiz, did you get your 1950 ordered this weekend?  If not, then I'd be willing to communicate/help in whatever way so that all of us 1950 pro owners could benefit.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 11, 2006)

drop me a line on messenger to help figure out if voltage changes are possible


----------



## t_ski (Dec 11, 2006)

sampofin said:


> maybe support for logitech G 15 keyboard lcd screen to atitool or systool?



Yes, I asked for G15 support for SysTool a while back.  I hate having to run three different apps to get the info on screen.


----------



## unsmart (Dec 12, 2006)

No voltage adjustments for the rev2s . 
 Does this mean no bios mods ether? 
 ATI/AMD is really pissing me off lately first with changing the cores around on all there cards and now crippling the mid range. God I wish I like Nvidia right now.
I miss my x1800xl it clocked like a mofo


----------



## Spacehead (Dec 12, 2006)

unsmart said:


> No voltage adjustments for the rev2s .
> Does this mean no bios mods ether?


I don't know if bios has information on voltages. W1zzard has analysed bioses. So how is it?


----------



## Pyr0 (Dec 12, 2006)

my x1950pro cards have little LM63 chips too


----------



## Spacehead (Dec 12, 2006)

Pyr0 said:


> my x1950pro cards have little LM63 chips too


Damn, ATI


----------



## TUngsten (Dec 12, 2006)

Is there any gpu/mem voltage controls for x850xt/pe?


----------



## Danos Here (Dec 13, 2006)

Pyr0 said:


> my x1950pro cards have little LM63 chips too



Hi gang new to the forum.  I just acquired a VisionTek x1950 Pro to replace my Gigabyte X800 XT.  When I use ATITool, I also get no temperature readings.  Is that because of the LM63 chip or is it because the card is so new that ATITool hasn't been updated to work for it?

Thanks!

Dano


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 13, 2006)

temp. monitoring should work on x1950 pro .. anybody else see this?


----------



## whcchief (Dec 13, 2006)

EastCoasthandle said:


> I use to have that problem and needed to clean my registry of old versions a while back.  I suggest using either Tuneup Utilities 2006 or Registry Mechanic



Thankyou mate, I can confirm that this worked for me and solved that exact same problem.

Cheers.


----------



## matinez (Dec 13, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> temp. monitoring should work on x1950 pro .. anybody else see this?




Here a Sapphire X1950pro, where the temp. monitoring is working.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Dec 13, 2006)

unsmart said:


> No voltage adjustments for the rev2s .
> Does this mean no bios mods ether?
> ATI/AMD is really pissing me off lately first with changing the cores around on all there cards and now crippling the mid range. God I wish I like Nvidia right now.
> I miss my x1800xl it clocked like a mofo


What changes to the core?  Which model are you referencing?


----------



## Spacehead (Dec 13, 2006)

EastCoasthandle said:


> What changes to the core?  Which model are you referencing?


Actually I think unsmart is referring to PCB change. But maybe ATI could have used R580+ core on X1950Pro and same PCB with lower rating memory and with crippled core 16 TMUs -> 12 TMUs.


----------



## unsmart (Dec 13, 2006)

I'm referring to the change in core speed of the gt's[most likely to run on the x1950pro pcb] and the x1300xt using the x1600 core,plus the renaming of the chipsets. It seems like there was something else they did that bugged me also but I can't remember what it was. 
 How can you change a cards specs and not tell anyone[ gecube labeled it gtd so at least they care]  and having two of the same cards with different names. I know there switching to the 80nm cores so a lot of this is just trying to dump the old stock and it should settle soon to having one card for every performance tier. 
 I'm really just pissed about the gt's. I tried to get a rev1 on ebay but no one know what I was talking about so I just crossed my fingers and lost.
 I guess crippled is the wrong word because the x1950pro/gt will run at stock. It's just been along time since I've had something that can't OC and appears to be designed that way. I feel ATI snubbed the mid range OCers out there. I took the chance so I have no one to blame but my self


----------



## bjevers (Dec 13, 2006)

*No errors for not resetting on error*

I am running version .26. When I run a manual artifact scan ATI Tool does not reset the No errors for timer back to zero. I know in the past it used to do this and it made it easy for me to set the scan and do other stuff. Then I could come back and compare the No errors for timer with the Running for timer to see if there were any artifacts.

Brian


----------



## Danos Here (Dec 13, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> temp. monitoring should work on x1950 pro .. anybody else see this?



I forgot to mention that it is the AGP version of the X1950 Pro.  What setting can I change to see the temp monitor?

Dano


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 14, 2006)

whats the device id of the card?


----------



## Danos Here (Dec 14, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> whats the device id of the card?



Hi Wizzard!

Here is what ATITool Reports:
Device ID                 7280
Chip name                RV570 XT
Host Interface          AGP
Catalyst Version        6.11
Memory Size             256MB
Memory Type            DDR3
Memory Bus Width     256 Bit
Active ROPs             12
Default GPU Clock      575.00 MHz
Default Mem Clock     693.00 MHz
GB_PIPE_SELECT       0x227E4

Hope this helps!

Dano


----------



## uclajd (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey W1zzard old friend, still doing ATI hacks!  

I remember W1zzard helping me on [H] softmod my 9500 Pro into a 9700 years back.  

So I have an ATI 1950XTX coming Friday, for both gaming and some heavy Folding, and a Dangerden Tyee all ready to cool it. Anything I should know WRT overclocking with .26? Cool no more disabling hotkey poller (why do we need to run it anyway?  ) I intend to go R600 when they ship, so I'm going to push this thing to the *max*. I'll assume all the software volt adjustments are still there?

ATITool .25 beta 16 worked _perfectly_ for my now-borked (don't even ask) Grandmars 1900XTX (anyone in the market for a paperweight?  ). Very _huge_ boost to folding to bump 2D clocks up to 3D speeds and beyond - we're talking saving _hours_ on work units.

TIA


----------



## Fica (Dec 15, 2006)

I have GeCube x1950pro (non reference design) and i cant read temp in atitool.Help??


----------



## mitsirfishi (Dec 15, 2006)

i have the his x1950pro pci-e turbo edition im just waiting on the fan settings and overclocking and voltage settings well done wizzard on what you have done so far  specailly when i had a x800xtpe and the voltmod was sucessful back then ^^ and the latest version actually detects the core right as rv570xt not some random coding keep cracking at it any help i can help to get people to overclock there x1950 pro's im willing to help for the people on this forum 


fica the latest version of ati tool does show the temps on the x1950pro


----------



## !LoveGames (Dec 15, 2006)

Hei, I have PowerColor X1600XT Bravo,  But have No tepm readings, Can U fix this? therefor to afraid to OC


----------



## Danos Here (Dec 16, 2006)

OK I was on the VisionTek forum and found out the X1900 Pro does not have temperature monitors.  

So I guess we're out of luck.

But thanks for trying anyway W1zzard!

Dano

Here is what "Master" wrote in the VisionTek forum:

PostPosted: Thu Dec 07, 2006 9:49 am    Post subject:  	Reply with quote
demalion wrote:
does a lack of Overdrive result from a complete lack of any temperature monitoring and fan monitoring/control functionality for the X1950 Pro AGP?


The X1950 Pro AGP does not have the temperature sensor required by overdrive to work.


----------



## uclajd (Dec 16, 2006)

OK, I have the 1950XTX hooked up with waterblock. ATITool .24 seems to work fine. OC @ 702/1050 with a little voltage boost. One thing, the program tends to disappear after a while once it is minimized and explorer is killed. I can't go back into it or I get a video crash. After I finish this work unit I will try .26...


----------



## unsmart (Dec 16, 2006)

Fica said:


> I have GeCube x1950pro (non reference design) and i cant read temp in atitool.Help??



 Can you find out if your card has the volterra vreg and the lm64 sensors? From the pics it looks as though the power regulation circuit is nothing like the half a**ed reference pcb. 
 That seems to be the only non reference card thats out right now are there others that anyone knows of?


----------



## Concorde Rules (Dec 16, 2006)

Right, installed this today.

Got it all working at 743/845 with a lowered mem timing to CAS 8 instead of 11.

However, when I was in 2D, the cards fan went up to 90% and stayed there, me changing profiles did sod all, it changed down to what I wanted it to be but then starting rising to 90% 

I've disabled ATTs overclocking bit so if it happens I know its ATi drivers/ATi Tool


----------



## Fica (Dec 17, 2006)

Where to watch for those chips? On front,or on the back of card? Here is some pics 
http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/2929/dsc00200gc9.jpg
http://img123.imageshack.us/img123/6880/dsc00207mj3.jpg
http://img260.imageshack.us/img260/7256/dsc00219he1.jpg
http://img288.imageshack.us/img288/3210/dsc00232zt8.jpg
http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/5331/dsc00233cl1.jpg
http://img178.imageshack.us/img178/1153/dsc00234fr5.jpg
It isn`t some pics quality


----------



## Pyr0 (Dec 17, 2006)

Fica, do you mean the LM63 chips?
here's mine:


----------



## Fica (Dec 17, 2006)

Ok,i will try to find it now


----------



## Autochthon (Dec 17, 2006)

Nvidia 7800GTX forceware 93.81: In this version (.26) The GPU core temperature reading raises to 64C then switches to -190C and starts counting up from that point. The zero point is switched to -255C from 0C. Otherwise I haven't noticed any problems


----------



## Fica (Dec 17, 2006)

I find it.


----------



## Kothar (Dec 18, 2006)

oxolotl said:


> Don't know if i'm being really dumb with this, but i have a strange problem...
> 
> I can set all my clocks fine, load up the profile. If i do show 3d view i will get some frame rates around 200 fps. If i then do scan for artifacts this will roughly double the fps.
> 
> ...



I am having the EXACT same issue. Its like something isnt initializing until a 3D app has been run. I have my X1900XTX @ 680/792 and ATI Tools 3D view runs around 400 FPS and the 1st gfx tests in 3DMark '06 starts at around 21-24 FPS. Then if I quit suddenly ATI Tools 3D view is running 750 FPS and if I start 3D Mark'06 it kicks off at 34-36 FPS. I had ATI Tools 0.25 beta 14 and didnt have the problem. Then uninstalled and upgraded to 0.26 and it started. Ive tried putting 0.25 beta 14 on again but the problem is persistant now. 

Some feedback on how to correct this would be appriciated


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 18, 2006)

me likey. thanks w1zzard


----------



## Kothar (Dec 18, 2006)

After working on this thing for like 2 days now I've actually stubled onto something that COULD mean something! ... If I enter my CCC after I boot with ATI Tools the "overdrive" tab is on the list, when selected sometimes it says that it couldent run because the services were disabled... sometimes I could actually go in and beable to adjust the sliders with ATI Tools loaded!. .. 

After I run the sluggish 3Dmark '06 run @ 21-24 FPS w/ ATITools 3D view running 400 FPS. Then exit to desktop and suddenly ATITools is doing 750 FPS like its supposed to I noticed that if I go into CCC the "overdrive" tab is completely gone! 

So Is there some kind of bug w/ the 2D/3D detection stuff? and ATITools disabling Overdrive on boot? ~or~ is it maybe an incompatibility w/ my driver? Im using 6.8 chuck. 

info pls!


----------



## Kothar (Dec 18, 2006)

wow I figured it out.... kind of funny actually.. I donno about ya'll but when I boot up a full screen game and then exit for some reason it disables all my AA/AF settings(has always been this way). And I had 16xAF on this whole time LOL. So that would explain the jump in FPS.. 


EDIT:


Nevermind!   Im still Screwed. It just seemed that when I changed my AF settings the one time it kicked things into gear for that boot. But after reboot Im still screwed like before..  whats going on?


----------



## Kothar (Dec 19, 2006)

Well I made a lot of changes here and there.. and I dont know exactly what I did to remedy this problem but it is definately FIXED! WHOO HOO! 

The tweeks I made are: I changed the way ATI Tool starts with windows to a registry key rather then start menu; I made it load my 2D settings on boot rather then my OC'd profile, then I'd load profile to my OC after windows boots; In the X1000 settings I checked the box to disable the ATI services until reboot rather then only while ATI Tool is running.

So ... I donno I also played around with turning the services off manually and turned crap on and off and on again over and over trying to fix it.. I didn't think I made any progress last night but tonight I boot up and it works. I've seen people post similar issues using ATT and oxolotl's post says I wasnt the only one using ATI Tool to have it. From what Ive gathered from the ATT community they say that its because in some cases the driver clock settings will override ATT's clock settings. Usually from running a 2D app, or something 2D loads in a game (such as a video cut scene was the most common example) and the driver will override the clocks with 2D clocks. They say it has something to do with ati2evxx.exe... that is what led me to set my ATI Tools to boot from a registry key and kill ATI services until reboot. My theory was that ATI Tools would load sooner in the windows boot process to kill the services? Even if that wasn't what did it for me.. whatever I did worked and Im happy for that!


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 20, 2006)

ok i looked all over and I seen a thread a couple days ago talking about updating ATI tools to use another kind of antialiasing and wondered how to do that and if anyone knows the thread.


----------



## jacky89 (Dec 20, 2006)

I am using the 8800gts and I lost the fan control feature, which I truly enjoyed with the ATI x850xt. Is it the 0.26 that dont support fan control or do all versions of atitool not support fan control for 8800 cards?


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 20, 2006)

Taz100420 said:


> ok i looked all over and I seen a thread a couple days ago talking about updating ATI tools to use another kind of antialiasing and wondered how to do that and if anyone knows the thread.





ok nevermind found it after an extensive search......


----------



## Taz100420 (Dec 20, 2006)

Man does EATM work!!!! makes tiger woods look so much nicer without alot of jagged lines


----------



## Apocalypsee (Dec 20, 2006)

W1zzard, can this new ATiTool overvolt the X1950XT just like X1900s? By looking at it, it looks like X1950XT have the same PCB just like X1900 so I'm planning to buy one to overclock like mad


----------



## passionne (Dec 21, 2006)

*ATI Tool is the cause of the keyboard lag*



Jimmy 2004 said:


> I installed ATITool 0.26 yesterday and when I was playing BF 2142 I noticed that my keyboard input would sometime be lagging, even though my ping was always under 30 and the mouse response was fine. I assumed it was the server and just gave up for the night, but today when I was playing it kept happening again. The only new software was ATITool, so I tried rolling back to 0.24 and it hasn't happened since.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure it was ATITool but I suspect it could be linked to it - are there any new settings that could affect keyboard input W1zz? It's a wireless USB and never had any problems before, and it seems fine again now. I didn't notice any lag when I was typing normally but I might be wrong.



I have the leyboard lag problem too : when I play first person shooters (Far Cry, FEAR, Splinter Cell Chaos Theory, Half Life 2, Max Payne 2...), the following phenomenon occurs : when I stop pressing a movement key (W, S, A or D), sometimes, the character keeps on going in the direction during a few seconds : for instance, when I press W, the character goes forward then when I stop pressing this key, it goes forward a few seconds before stopping. It is quite annoying.

What I did to find the cause of this problem :
- changed the wired PS/2 keyboard (Logitech) by another one.
- changed the PS/2 wired keyboard by another one via USB.
- flashed the motherboard bios (0704-2 beta, 0510-3)
- in Notepad, I pressed the W, S, A, D keys to see if the same phenomenon encountered in the games, occurs. No : when I stop pressing one of these keys, it immediately stops being pressed on the screen.
- changed the Nvidia driver (6.66 to 6.86).
- I did not reinstall Windows XP SP2 but I installed Windows XP 64 bits and Far Cry x64 and I have the same problem : so, it was not a OS-related problem.

In non-FPS games (simulations, RPG, RTS) and in OpenGL FPS  (Doom 3, Chronicles of Riddick), I don't encounter this problem. 

Then I removed ATI Tool 0.25 beta 14 from my computer and this keyboard lag problem disappeared. Then I installed 0.25 beta 16r8 and 0.26 releases : I have the problem again.

So ATI Tool is the cause of the keyboard lag.


----------



## SK-1 (Dec 21, 2006)

Turn off temp.monitor and your problem will go away.


----------



## Raovac (Dec 22, 2006)

Hey Wiz, What driver version you using for your 1950 XTX? I'm having all kinds of lockups and it's beginning to really bug me.


----------



## passionne (Dec 22, 2006)

SK-1 said:


> Turn off temp.monitor and your problem will go away.



I disabled the temperature monitoring and it seems that my keyboard lag problem has disappeared : I tested with Far Cry and Half Life 2 so far. I am going to test other games to confirm.

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## passionne (Dec 22, 2006)

Kothar said:


> Well I made a lot of changes here and there.. and I dont know exactly what I did to remedy this problem but it is definately FIXED! WHOO HOO!
> 
> The tweeks I made are: I changed the way ATI Tool starts with windows to a registry key rather then start menu; I made it load my 2D settings on boot rather then my OC'd profile, then I'd load profile to my OC after windows boots; In the X1000 settings I checked the box to disable the ATI services until reboot rather then only while ATI Tool is running.
> 
> So ... I donno I also played around with turning the services off manually and turned crap on and off and on again over and over trying to fix it.. I didn't think I made any progress last night but tonight I boot up and it works. I've seen people post similar issues using ATT and oxolotl's post says I wasnt the only one using ATI Tool to have it. From what Ive gathered from the ATT community they say that its because in some cases the driver clock settings will override ATT's clock settings. Usually from running a 2D app, or something 2D loads in a game (such as a video cut scene was the most common example) and the driver will override the clocks with 2D clocks. They say it has something to do with ati2evxx.exe... that is what led me to set my ATI Tools to boot from a registry key and kill ATI services until reboot. My theory was that ATI Tools would load sooner in the windows boot process to kill the services? Even if that wasn't what did it for me.. whatever I did worked and Im happy for that!



I have the same problem : when I switch on the 3D frequencies with ATI Tool, I see that they change from 2D to 3D freq (500 to 769 Mhz for the GPU and 725 to 810 Mhz for the DDR3) with Sytool. So far, the behaviour is normal. But when I launch a game with 3D freq enabled with ATI Tool, the frequencies come back to 2D ones. But it seems that this change is not immediate : after leaving the game, I see, via Systool, that the 3D frequency was on after launching the game. And during the game, they come back to 2D. 

All the ATI services were disabled manually. And I applied Kothar's' advice.


----------



## passionne (Dec 22, 2006)

I am testing several games to see the 2D/3D switching problem : 
- FEAR 1.08, Prey demo, Serious Sam 2 : the problem appears. Even if I see 3D clocks enabled in Systool, when I exit the game, the 3D clocks have automatically changed to 2D ones.
- Half Life 2 Lost Coast, Splinter Cell Chaos Theory 1.05, Far Cry 1.32 64 bit (in Windows x64), the problem  does not occur : when I enable the 3D frequencies, they don't come back to 2D ones. I checked with Systool and the performance difference with 2D then 3D frequencies.

I cannot test with 3DMark 05 and 06 since I have a bug with these benchmarks : when I launch them, they stop after a while.

So I reinstalled Catalyst 6.3 and ATI Tool 0.25beta14 and this problem disappeared : the 3D overclocked frequencies don't come back to 2D ones.


----------



## Praxis1452 (Dec 24, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> bad news .. no vcore changes possible on x1900 gt rev.2 because ati put lm63 on the card instead of lm64 .. lm63 can not control the volterra vreg
> 
> but it seems that memory voltage changes are possible
> 
> no software voltage controls on x1900 gt rev.2 .. i will try to talk to someone at ati about this, it makes absolutely no sense to have software controllers there that are not used



Any memory voltage hard mod settings? 

And yea why? I don't think that 1 chip would possible cost that much money... so it shouldn't be aboust cost. This could have been a really great clocker without 1/2 as much hassle.


----------



## thermaltakex (Dec 25, 2006)

*x1950xtx voltage question..*

When I try to bring my x1950xtx to stock speeds using ATITool, it locks up on me, and restarts. Is this because voltage is not set right? What should I put for voltages?


----------



## kiwi999 (Dec 25, 2006)

Memory timings get relaxed on x1900xt even though I disable that autotune option in 1x00 tab. This is with cat 6.12 and omega (based on 6.9).  


ATT beta 14 works fine


----------



## Rabid Badger (Dec 29, 2006)

On my X1800XT 512 I can't set the core clock above 654.75mhz.  I can move the slider higher, but it just goes back down when i hit "Set Clock".  Anyone else encounter this?


----------



## Guttboy (Dec 30, 2006)

passionne said:


> I disabled the temperature monitoring and it seems that my keyboard lag problem has disappeared : I tested with Far Cry and Half Life 2 so far. I am going to test other games to confirm.
> 
> Thank you very much for your help.




I get the keyboard lag in America's Army 2.8 and I turn off the ATItool....I will try disabling the temp monitoring and see if that helps any!  Regards!


----------



## Random Murderer (Dec 30, 2006)

Rabid Badger said:


> On my X1800XT 512 I can't set the core clock above 654.75mhz.  I can move the slider higher, but it just goes back down when i hit "Set Clock".  Anyone else encounter this?



it moves in increments. if youre closer to one increment than the other, it will snap to that increment. try moving the slider about 12mhz at a time.


----------



## oily_17 (Dec 30, 2006)

mitsirfishi said:


> i have the his x1950pro pci-e turbo edition im just waiting on the fan settings and overclocking and voltage settings well done wizzard on what you have done so far  ......any help i can help to get people to overclock there x1950 pro's im willing to help for the people on this forum
> 
> 
> fica the latest version of ati tool does show the temps on the x1950pro




Hi, I have just recieved the HIS x1950pro pci-e IceQ3 turbo and was thinking of overclocking it.
I have never overclocked a graphics card before so my question is which tool;

ATITool 0.26
ATITray Tools
Rivatuner

would be best for this card?
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## MUff!N (Dec 31, 2006)

*Mouse gets real Sluggish using version .026*

I've been using the ATiTooL .024 for a while now with no problems at all, but when I upgraded to the ATiTooL .026 my mouse (Logitec MX310) started having problems in the game, Namely HL2...Real sluggish and slow to respond...Doesn't matter what the video settings are or the clock setting either.
So I went back to the .024 version to make sure whether it was the new version or not and now the mouse is fine...
Not to mention that when I activated my highest overclock settings for my ati 9550 card, it crashed to a blue screen. (not the bsod but a blank blue screen)
Just thought you should know...
Anyways, the new version looks cool, and I like the additional features...too bad it doesn't work well with my system... 
Yep, I'm sure now this has something to do with the new version of ATiTooL...I just uninstalled the older version and installed the newest version and the same problem came up...
Good news is...is that the .024 version works just fine with my card and setup so I'll continue to use it...Great OC Tool!!! Thanks!  
______________


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 2, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> Hi, I have just recieved the HIS x1950pro pci-e IceQ3 turbo and was thinking of overclocking it.
> I have never overclocked a graphics card before so my question is which tool;
> 
> ATITool 0.26
> ...



I have Sapphire X1950Pro, I use ccc to oc @ the mo, but I am waiting for ATItool to become supported, which shouldn't be too long away!

I tried tray tools and it just wasn't stable at all, so I would prefer to wait until w1zzard has done some magic


----------



## Ati_Guy (Jan 3, 2007)

Using an X1950XTX on Asus M2R32-MVP....

Dump BIOS has resulted in a solid white screen once and a nice blue pinstripe the next time.  It does create the 64kb file but it seems to be corrupt.  It happens instantly as soon as I click on save.

Any ideas?


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 3, 2007)

Ati_Guy said:


> Using an X1950XTX on Asus M2R32-MVP....
> 
> Dump BIOS has resulted in a solid white screen once and a nice blue pinstripe the next time.  It does create the 64kb file but it seems to be corrupt.  It happens instantly as soon as I click on save.
> 
> Any ideas?



Try tray tools http://www.guru3d.com/article/atitraytools/189/

See if that works for you!


----------



## Ati_Guy (Jan 3, 2007)

It says....

"Not supported on R5xx boards."


----------



## tuanming (Jan 3, 2007)

I have the X1900 GT Rev. 2 from Sapphire and the same thing happened to me when i tried to save the bios with ATT. But it did works on the ATI tools ^)^


----------



## kazme (Jan 4, 2007)

why can't i overclock on my ati x1600 xt? any bodey who knows?


----------



## Alcpone (Jan 4, 2007)

kazme said:


> why can't i overclock on my ati x1600 xt? any bodey who knows?



Are you for real? 

We would need some more details about your system, what errors your getting, etc...


----------



## Ati_Guy (Jan 4, 2007)

So I got an updated copy of BIOSedit and it seems that the BIOS ATItool is dumping is not considered an ATI BIOS.

So the question goes back to how can I dump the BIOS on my X850 XT PE?


----------



## vwbusmann (Jan 6, 2007)

*ATI Tool 0.26 Locks up computer when run*

I just installed ATI Tool 0.26 and when run it lock up my computer, Before I installed it I uninstalled 0.24 and deleted all files from Program Files. 

Any ideas as why this happens??? ATI Tool 0.24 ran pretty good, 0.26 does not.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 7, 2007)

So will the next revision of ATI Tool work with X1950PRO?


----------



## Mordrac (Jan 7, 2007)

and will the next version enable the fan control for the 8800gts?

the ati tool is realy great, it just bores me that the fan control isnt available ^^;


----------



## Crowscorner (Jan 12, 2007)

*available options*

I notice that if you install ATiTool before you install any drivers for your card (x1600) that you have more options than you do if not. For instance:







Didnt know if this was widely known or what.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 12, 2007)

Crowscorner said:


> I notice that if you install ATiTool before you install any drivers for your card (x1600) that you have more options than you do if not. For instance:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no, thats always there if you have an x1k series card...


----------



## Crowscorner (Jan 12, 2007)

hmm.. I have the x1600. I upgraded my card over Christmas from the 9250 and already had atitool installed. After I plugged in the new card and booted up i did notice there were more (and different) settings, more specifically the "x1000 overclocking" setting. However, I put the cd in to load the drivers for the card and afterwards that setting was not shown. I then went and updated atitool and the setting was still not there although there were different settings from before, of course, from the 9250.


----------



## Grings (Jan 12, 2007)

i think its only for x1800/x19xx cards


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 12, 2007)

Grings said:


> i think its only for x1800/x19xx cards



nah, it works on my x1600xt.


----------



## Grings (Jan 12, 2007)

he said he installed drivers from cd, maybe theyre too old??


----------



## JdPower (Jan 12, 2007)

Anyone know if I could run ATi 0.26 and ATi Tray Tools together with no problems? The only reason I am running ATi Tray Tools is for the control over the fan on the card. Also I am using CCC to OC my card here is what I am currently at (Requested clocks)...


----------



## Razorback (Jan 14, 2007)

Running ATI Tool 0.26 with my Sapphire X1950 XT/256MB. Maximum overclock is 729MHz/1044MHz -- only problem I'm running into is when I'm switching between overclock settings (I bring the clocks down to stock (621/900) when I'm not gaming), I'm seeing lines in the screen while it switches profiles and on a lot of occasions it locks the system requiring a restart of the PC.


----------



## micron (Jan 16, 2007)

Razorback said:


> Running ATI Tool 0.26 with my Sapphire X1950 XT/256MB. Maximum overclock is 729MHz/1044MHz -- only problem I'm running into is when I'm switching between overclock settings (I bring the clocks down to stock (621/900) when I'm not gaming), I'm seeing lines in the screen while it switches profiles and on a lot of occasions it locks the system requiring a restart of the PC.


X19xx series do not like having the clocks adjusted while in any kind of 3d mode. I wouldnt use overclock profiles if they're changing your cards speeds after a game launches.


----------



## Razorback (Jan 16, 2007)

I have the 2d/3d switching disabled...does that make a difference?


----------



## theonetruewill (Jan 23, 2007)

The 0.24 release worked on my laptop x600se but ever since the release of the 0.25, and the recent systools, my card is shown to have clocks of only 29/65, which can't be true, lol.


----------



## SPHERE (Jan 23, 2007)

im still getting those crashes whenever i load ati tool  on my computer (it will work every once in a while though)

xp pro amd athlon x2 ati 3200 chipset sp2 x1900xt xfi platinum etc..

when i load the program more often than not it causes the screen to change a color and the computer to freeze requireing a restart

only does it on my x1900xt 512mb not on my x1900gt 256mb


----------



## CBOT (Jan 26, 2007)

oily_17 said:


> Hi, I have just recieved the HIS x1950pro pci-e IceQ3 turbo and was thinking of overclocking it.
> I have never overclocked a graphics card before so my question is which tool;
> 
> ATITool 0.26
> ...



I have the same but i use WinCLK 5.22 it works Fine better as AT,ATT or Rivatuner.


----------



## PsySc0rpi0n (Jan 28, 2007)

CBOT said:


> I have the same but i use WinCLK 5.22 it works Fine better as AT,ATT or Rivatuner.



If you have an ATI Graphics i would recomend ATI Tools or ATI Tray Tools...


----------



## PsySc0rpi0n (Jan 28, 2007)

People, i would like to know if ATI Tools 0.26 has allready support for Windows Vista. A friend of mine has a 7800GTX from nvidia of corse but ATI Tools interface is wrong. The core frequency and memory frequency is 0Mhz and the slider is in the top max... The drivers he has installed are ready to Vista but ATI Tools doesnt works properly...

regards...


----------



## CBOT (Jan 28, 2007)

PsySc0rpi0n said:


> If you have an ATI Graphics i would recomend ATI Tools or ATI Tray Tools...



This Tools have no really Support for X1950Pro Cards only WinCLK Works Fine.


----------



## PsySc0rpi0n (Jan 28, 2007)

CBOT said:


> This Tools have no really Support for X1950Pro Cards only WinCLK Works Fine.



Really????  Well i have Sapphire X1950XT and it just works perfectly...


----------



## CBOT (Jan 28, 2007)

PsySc0rpi0n said:


> Really????  Well i have Sapphire X1950XT and it just works perfectly...



Yes you have the R580+ Core but the X1950Pro have RV570 Core and OC was really hard.


----------



## tkpenalty (Jan 28, 2007)

The X1950PRO/X1650XT is not supported yet, end of story till the next release of ATI Tool comes out.


----------



## Arkman1982 (Jan 29, 2007)

*OK I am new to this tool*

Hi I have the X1400 card and I have read the wiki on this tool several times.  I have followed the instructions and I have a question.  Where does it tell you what the max number the program has determined when running max core or max mem?  I ran it over night and it never seemed to move the sliders or increase any number at all.  Am I doing something incorrectly?  As I understand it I just have to open the program and hit either max core or max mem and the program will run and test the card and give me a number when I hit Abort to tell me what the highest level the program found where my card was stable.  If I am missing something please let me know.  Again I read the wiki and I can't see what I am missing.  Any help is much appreciated.

Arkman1982


----------



## Spc (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi,
I've got Gigabyte X1600 PRO 256MB (Silent Pipe II) and ATiTool reads the default clocks incorrectly.

Default clock: 499.50MHz[CORE], 384.75MHz[MEM]
ATiTool Reads: 500.00MHz[CORE], 400.00MHz[MEM]

Core is ok but ram is not.







Full Info (everything that ATiTool shows):





Because of this bug i can't flash my x1600 pro with atiflash.


----------



## juniorandac (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## Alcpone (Feb 24, 2007)

juniorandac said:


>


----------



## Jonathan42 (Feb 25, 2007)

*For Wizzard*

 CheersWizzard.
Thanks for 0.26 It keeps getting better. Just installed it with 7.2cat. Works well & stable. I tried CCC first. It crashed 3 times in half an hour. PC took ages to boot. If not for your program I would have to get a new graphics card.


----------



## Jonathan42 (Feb 25, 2007)

Arkman1982 said:


> Hi I have the X1400 card and I have read the wiki on this tool several times.  I have followed the instructions and I have a question.  Where does it tell you what the max number the program has determined when running max core or max mem?  I ran it over night and it never seemed to move the sliders or increase any number at all.  Am I doing something incorrectly?  As I understand it I just have to open the program and hit either max core or max mem and the program will run and test the card and give me a number when I hit Abort to tell me what the highest level the program found where my card was stable.  If I am missing something please let me know.  Again I read the wiki and I can't see what I am missing.  Any help is much appreciated.
> 
> Arkman1982



 I wouldn't leave it mate. Could fry your card. Better to keep an eye on it. It may be that the card can't handle more thatn the factory clocks. They don't all O/C.


----------



## VTwedge (Feb 26, 2007)

*--- heres one for u --------*

okays heres something out of the ordinary while running ati tool 0.26. 
im running 2 x1950 xtx's crossfired. now if i select the master card it shows the 3d clocks (650,999) if i select the slave one it shows me the 2D clocks regardless of whether i have ati tool to detect the 2d/3d clocks at startup grrrr drives me nuts any ideas?
mobo is an MSI k9A
proc is amd x2 5000
catalyst is version 7.2

oh and if i go into the overdrive panel it shows the 3d speeds only when this happens
i only want to control the damn fan speeds!! wizzard u might remember me i was the one who confirmed that the connect 3D x800 gto (initial batches) cards could be flashed to x800 xt back
in the days. grrr i really wanna control the fan speeds on the cards on my own anyone got any ideas?!! btw just for fun i turned both cards fans up to 100% talking about having a lamborghini engine in my pc woot woot lol
waiting for any ideas


----------



## blanciarz (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello!

What about X1400 mobile? I have some strange results:


----------



## Spc (Mar 9, 2007)

blanciarz said:


> Hello!
> 
> What about X1400 mobile? I have some strange results:



I would say the latest version doesn't fully support X1xxx products.


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Mar 9, 2007)

blanciarz said:


> Hello!
> 
> What about X1400 mobile? I have some strange results:



Mobile graphics cards are a very different matter to desktop versions - I don't think ATI Tool gets on with them very well. Although it may be numbered the same way as the others, your X1400 will work in a very different way (hence you need drivers from your manufacturer) so unfortunately you can't do much in the way of overclocking. Which is a good thing, because if you break the graphics on your laptop it is *much* more inconvinient than it would be on a desptop.


----------



## sverts (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi...

Sorry guys, I'm new, and also have the smae problem with my GeCube x1950 pro... did anyone solve it after all? My old GeCube X800GT worked fine with temp monitoring and best of all fan speed control. My brother's card, GeCobe x1650 had the same problem as mine.

I've asked GeCube as well... if they get back to me I'll let you guys know.

Cheers


----------



## Alcpone (Mar 13, 2007)

sverts said:


> Hi...
> 
> Sorry guys, I'm new, and also have the smae problem with my GeCube x1950 pro... did anyone solve it after all? My old GeCube X800GT worked fine with temp monitoring and best of all fan speed control. My brother's card, GeCobe x1650 had the same problem as mine.
> 
> ...



I could be wrong but im pretty sure that gecube dont have thermal monitors!


----------



## sverts (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks for the reply Alcpone... I was just playing around with the catalist Control Center and from there I got a temperature reading for my card, in the overclock section. Maybe  lter version of ATITool willsupport temp. reading and fan speed control for this card... it was my favourite feature with my old X800.


----------



## sverts (Mar 15, 2007)

Still no news from GeCube, but it turns out ATI Tool 27 build1 works with the x1950 pro card so now I'm getting readings and fan readings


----------



## AntiKris (Mar 30, 2007)

*No fan control for x800 gto?*

I'm running the Sapphire X800 GTO Fireblade Edition, and I don't have any fan control in .26 or .27--had to revert to .24 to get it back!


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 2, 2007)

I wish W1zz would release a version with all the functionality of ATiTool enabled. Like the hacked .26 version that lets us change the memory timings. It'd be nice to change voltages like the XT people can


----------



## Alcpone (Apr 2, 2007)

Formula350 said:


> I wish W1zz would release a version with all the functionality of ATiTool enabled. Like the hacked .26 version that lets us change the memory timings. It'd be nice to change voltages like the XT people can



I dunno, some people are never happy


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 4, 2007)

lol Well if everything were enabled, then everyone could do everything and be happy


----------



## EmilG (Apr 4, 2007)

Mordrac said:


> and will the next version enable the fan control for the 8800gts?
> 
> the ati tool is realy great, it just bores me that the fan control isnt available ^^;



I'm in the same boat, I sure would like to see fan settings for the 8800GTS. I see a checkbox to save them on one of the screens but there is no way to modify them.

I think this tool is the best of all them out there, I just hate to have to use RivaTuner to set my fan speed then load this tool.

Thanks


----------



## Formula350 (Apr 5, 2007)

I unno, it IS called *ATi*Tool


----------



## kellottajaFIN (Apr 11, 2007)

Would it be impossible to add GeForce4 Ti overclocking support?


----------



## Captn (Apr 19, 2007)

Hello everyone great forums & glad i found it. So i cant set my fan speed with even the ATITool 0.27b1 ?


----------



## hat (May 8, 2007)

I just wanna comment on the resource usage.. very nice... less than 1.4MB of physical ram used.


----------



## a_non_moose (May 9, 2007)

AntiKris said:


> I'm running the Sapphire X800 GTO Fireblade Edition, and I don't have any fan control in .26 or .27--had to revert to .24 to get it back!



Same here, as the defaults are a little slow on the uptake (IMO).

On a similar note: while I like the look of the new logo, I liked the temperature graph even better and can't seem to find a way to turn it back on.

Was it removed?  Can it be put back?  Turned off and be turn back on.

Thanks.


----------



## Razorback (May 10, 2007)

Just wanted to report occasional lock-ups when launching ATI Tool. Video Card: Sapphire X1950 XT/256MB.


----------



## Spacehead (May 23, 2007)

Razorback said:


> Just wanted to report occasional lock-ups when launching ATI Tool. Video Card: Sapphire X1950 XT/256MB.



Same here. It locks and screen has vertical stripes and driver doens't reset itself. I have unlocked Overdrive and set clocks from there to 688/950.

I have tried both 0.26 and 0.27beta1, they seems to suffer from the same bug.
Very annoying, can't find any good overclocking software for Vista.


----------



## Old Bear (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi! I've just get new 8800gts320, and found that i dont have any control with drivers and riva is... confusing, does atitool work on this? Btw an old riva, in sys screning reports 200 for core and 400 for mem clock??? Recognize the card but not the drivers? Should i get new atitool and give it a go?


----------



## Razorback (Jun 10, 2007)

Spacehead said:


> Same here. It locks and screen has vertical stripes and driver doens't reset itself. I have unlocked Overdrive and set clocks from there to 688/950.
> 
> I have tried both 0.26 and 0.27beta1, they seems to suffer from the same bug.
> Very annoying, can't find any good overclocking software for Vista.



Yep just happened to me again.  Hope they fix this. Kinda annoying.


----------



## tvdang7 (Jun 30, 2007)

help i just got the new atitool. (just built a computer) i have an x1800xt and installed the newest driver. 7.6 . well when i even move the mhz slider once ati tool freezes up and reverts back to normal. isnt that wierd. thest things should be able to hit around 700/800 . 
and im getting some wierd cli pop up saying theres an error  ive install the 2.0 .net pack whats wrong?


----------



## Old Bear (Jun 30, 2007)

Had 1800xt earlyer, worked fine with both, ATItool & CCC. In 1800 o/c thread people hit some 740MHz. I was setting dynamic fan control in ATItool to hit 100% on 65deg, then start to move sliders, in 5-10MHz portions! But if you would be happy with 688/792 clocks, just unlock overdrive in CCC and set them on, just after you set the fan at 100% in ATItool. That was mine settings for the all year long, without ANY trouble EVER! Not much but SAFE!


----------



## tvdang7 (Jun 30, 2007)

and i dont see hotkey poller in the start ups do i need to stop a different service?
i still cant get my CCC to show it pops up a cli error message


----------



## ATITool Buster (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi, I did install and use your latest version of ATITool right now (on an ATI X800 All-in_Wonder). However since then I was unable to upgrade to the latest Driver 7.6 Catalyst. "Severe error" while installing the display driver. Of course I did uninstall first the 7.5 version.
This is my good lesson from such sites as yours. You are truly irresponsible peoples. You mess up the software on the ATI Card without even providing any kind of backup. Therefore this ATI card is no longer usable and will go to the trash can as well as your sotware will ... of course.
Your web site should be reported as an annoyance no more.


----------



## FR@NK (Jul 4, 2007)

ATITool Buster said:


> Hi, I did install and use your latest version of ATITool right now (on an ATI X800 All-in_Wonder). However since then I was unable to upgrade to the latest Driver 7.6 Catalyst. "Severe error" while installing the display driver. Of course I did uninstall first the 7.5 version.
> This is my good lesson from such sites as yours. You are truly irresponsible peoples. You mess up the software on the ATI Card without even providing any kind of backup. Therefore this ATI card is no longer usable and will go to the trash can as well as your sotware will ... of course.
> Your web site should be reported as an annoyance no more.



Maybe if you describe the problem in more deep we might be able to help you.


----------



## tvdang7 (Jul 5, 2007)

hey is the screen sopposed to change colors then flash backto normal when opening atitool?


----------



## Old Bear (Jul 8, 2007)

Don't think so, works nice for me, even on nv!
Too bad that fan control doesn't work with my card, so i had to use that crapy riva and nail it to 100% ( def 60% )!
2 things: 1. CPU have influence on 3D mark performance, more or less, right? What about fps in ATItool? It's imposible not to have, but more or less than in 3D marks? Id like to know what test for GPU performance is more "pure GPU"? 2. Wizz, plz, enable fan control for nv8800, idle 60, full load 80 with stock cooler, feels uncomfortable while o/cing
On 612/900 runs ~980fps of furry cube.
What to do to go over 1k? Push core or just o/c CPU?


----------



## tvdang7 (Jul 15, 2007)

Spacehead said:


> Same here. It locks and screen has vertical stripes and driver doens't reset itself. I have unlocked Overdrive and set clocks from there to 688/950.
> 
> I have tried both 0.26 and 0.27beta1, they seems to suffer from the same bug.
> Very annoying, can't find any good overclocking software for Vista.



i have this problem right here.


----------



## jydie (Dec 6, 2007)

I just have to thank W1zzard for all the work he puts into Atitool.  I have gotten to the point where I can not live without it.  

Is it possible to have Atitool shut down my computer if the fan fails and the GPU gets above a certain temperature?  If not, I would LOVE to see this kind of feature in the future.    Quite often, the video card costs more then the CPU.  Most motherboards will shut the system down to protect the CPU, but I would like to be able to protect my video card as well.


----------



## Elijah86 (Dec 28, 2007)

jydie said:


> I just have to thank W1zzard for all the work he puts into Atitool.  I have gotten to the point where I can not live without it.
> 
> Is it possible to have Atitool shut down my computer if the fan fails and the GPU gets above a certain temperature?  If not, I would LOVE to see this kind of feature in the future.    Quite often, the video card costs more then the CPU.  Most motherboards will shut the system down to protect the CPU, but I would like to be able to protect my video card as well.



I second this, it would be a great feature. I would be at a big loss if my video card took a dump.


----------



## |ZUTI| (Jan 7, 2008)

I am sorry if this question was already asked, i did not search for it, i must admit that, but here goes: why does v0.26 of atitool (and all newer versions) blink screen when loaded? The screen goes black for a sec or two and then comes back again. I'm asking this because v0.25beta10 does not do that. So i'm using that one. Am i missing anything important?  Using radeon x1800xt. Thanks.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 7, 2008)

I believe the blink is from the display changing from 2D to 3D speeds, as latter versions of ATI Tool load 3D clocks on startup.


----------



## NCguy (Jan 20, 2008)

Looked in the doc wiki and other places to no aval...........

Is the memory clock value that is on the ATItool slider the BASE clock frequency?  i.e. If you have 400/800 DDR2 memory, should the slider be at 400 for the default?

Just seems strange since I recently bought a $40 x1650pro that was advertised as 600 core and 400/800 memory but it came default configured as 500/540.  Seems strange that they would have UNDER clocked the core but significantly OVER clocked the memory by 30%+.


----------



## bugmenot (Feb 12, 2008)

*No temperatures and FAN speed since v0.26 (X800XL)*

Hello,

since ATI-Tool v0.26 weren't displayed temperatures and FAN speed,
same on v0.27b3, v0.24 works fine. Is it a bug or normal, becourse of my old  card?

My system: Intel C2D E4300 with ATI Radeon X800xl @16 Pipes [0x554F, R430, PCIe].

However, the tool rocks and overclocking wouldn't be as easy without it.

So long and thank you very much.


----------



## bugmenot (Feb 12, 2008)

*Radeon X800 GTO no temperature or fan settings*

Oh I'm sorry,

now I had done a look in the tool GPU-Z.
It says "Radeon X800 GTO", R430, 110nm, Device 1002-554F, Subvendor Sapphire, 16 ROPs.
However, I have testet also all v0.25b9 - v0.25b15 versions of ATITool, with the result no temperatures and fan speed will displayed.

But v0.24 is the last version that works fine, it shows the temperature of the chip and the gpu.
Its also the last version with the point "Temperature Monitoring" under settings and were I can set the FAN speed.
In v0.27b3 is also a button "Monitoring" but there can I only choose the clock sensors for the GPU and the memory.

But I have read that some more people have the same problem with this card,
so I think I havo to stick with ATI-Tool v0.24 until I buy a newer card


----------



## sverts (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi guys, in the ATItoll v0.27 B4, I don't see any more what diver version I've got installed, anyone else erperiencing the same problem?


----------



## garsona (Feb 25, 2008)

sorry , but with latest ati tool 0.27 b4 my sapphire hd2600 xt ddr3 pci-e vc doesn't control the fan , i set 100 percent , but the noise of fan didn't change , and if i wont to decrease the fan rpm get the same thing- the noise are same , the soft say 100 % or other % but all are the same.Sorry 4 my bad enlgish .W1zzard help .


----------



## Oh4Sh0 (Feb 27, 2008)

2900 Pro

In Windows XP, My 2900 pro was detected by ATI Tool fine and overclocking worked great.

On Vista 32-bit now (with other different hardware), ATI Tool does not detect the proper speeds of the card, and the sliders are inaccessible. See attachment. Both RivaTuner and ATI Tool are reading the current clocks wrong (Look at what RivaTuner's set to startup with for current clocks..), and again I can't even use the sliders on ati tool.


----------



## StaSIC (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi, i have the same problem like Oh4Sh0. When i try to start ATItool, my computer show me this message






i'm using driver version 8.3 and vista 32


----------



## Monkeywoman (May 22, 2008)

Is ATI tool ever going to reach a final stage i.e 1.0 ? not to rush the developer or anything but it has been 0.26 for the past year and there are a lot of bugs still in the program. whens 0.27 or 0.28 going to be released?


----------



## MrHydes (Jun 7, 2008)

is this version good, what's the pros and cos?

cheers


----------



## LowWaterMark (Jun 14, 2008)

I need to figure out if my card is compatible with *ATITool*.  It is the small form-factor *Gigabyte 8800GT TurboForce 512MB* that comes with a *Zalman cooler/fan*.  I apologize, but I've been on the Wiki site and can't find a list of compatible cards.

There are numerous complaints about fan noise and no proprietary way to reduce the RPMs on the Zalman.  Take a look at the _italicized comments_ half way down this page of this review.

Same link:
http://aphnetworks.com/reviews/gigabyte_geforce_8800gt_turboforce_512mb/3

Can anyone tell me with certainty whether ATITool can be used to control my fan speed?  If not, is there an alternative 3rd party controller that will do the trick?  I happened upon the Zalman Fan Mate 2, but I can't figure if there's a 3-pin on the Gigabyte 8800GT TurboForce to rig it to as the Zalman rheostat seems designed for the CPU fan.

Weird problem.  Thoughts?


----------



## vincedea (Aug 7, 2009)

alrite guys i have an issue but it doesnt relly have to do with the cooler. anyways iv installed the cooler on my card (took like 3 hrs since i could get teh heatsinks to stick so i not using them until i can get the enzotech stuff) i was using ati tool to check for artifacts and to control my fan speed. anyways when i thought i was turning up the fan speed i accidentall increased my memory clock. and now i cant get any picture up on my monitor. i cant get post, cant get into bios, cant get anything. does anyone know if i cant fix this or did it otoally fuck my card up and need top get a new one? please let me know. thanks and i apologize for asking this here not trying to overtake the thread just looking for some help. so let me know guys thanks alot


----------



## penang (Nov 2, 2009)

Help !

I just installed the AtiTools 0.26 and now it hogs my machine !!

Instead of running like it was supposed to do, it just sit on the system tray (no windows appear when click, just only a "bubble" appears when my cursors hovers on it), and taking up 50% of my CPU time !

I have a dual core CPU, graphic card is with ATI HD 4670 GPU, with 1 GB of GDDR3 RAM on it.

OS is Win XP Pro.

HELP !!


----------



## penang (Nov 2, 2009)

How come the wiki for AtiTools ( @ http://www.techpowerup.com/wiki/doku.php/atitool/start ) is "forbidden" ???


----------



## 1BadMoJoe (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello
I'm using AtiTool 0.26, Am I the only one whom noticed Level Of Detail regardless if its set at -10.0 or +10.0 does not work. Settings > Driver Tweaks or is there something I'm missing? I am using a Radeon X600se pci-e. Whereas RivaTuner has no option to use this funtion on ATI cards and with Nvidia cards the fuction performs correctly. Again this is about the LOD function for AtiTool


----------

